# Problems with ClearContents in Excel



## rcl1960 (Sep 7, 2007)

When using Excel 2003, it takes a very long time for me to 
clear the contents of a large number of cells. The delay occurs 
whether I clear the contents manually in Excel, or within a VBA 
macro. This problem began several weeks ago and has persisted. For example, when I clear 20,000 rows in a moderately large workbook (12Meg) it takes 10 minutes. I ran the same macro on a co-worker’s computer (exact same workbook) and it took less than 0.2 seconds. I reinstalled Office 2003 and this did not help (no impact)

The calculate mode is set to Manual, and application.ScreenUpdating is set to False.

This is driving me crazy.... I have an up to date computer (2 meg 
memory) and I am using XP pro... have disabled Google desktop (no 
impact), and have very little unusual on my machine. 

…one possible clue... when I use a macro that clears, say, 100 rows at 
a time, and set a timer, the length of time it takes to perform the 
clearcontents function increases with each subsequent call. For 
example the first 100 rows takes 0.3 seconds.. the next 100 rows 
takes 0.7 seconds, and so on, then next 100 takes 1.1 seconds and do on.

Thanks!


----------



## raghuramr (Oct 3, 2008)

Got the similar problem. 

Figured out that CLEAR is raising events which we need to suppress 

Application.EnableEvents = False

****** Your Clear Code ****

Application.EnableEvents = True


----------



## David M58 (May 20, 2008)

Information posted here may be relevant.


----------



## arianraj (Sep 25, 2008)

The real issue is caused by the Google Office COM Add-in, below is the steps to de-activate it:

With Excel 2007 it is fairly easy to deactivate:
Goto Office Button–>Excel Options–>Addins->Com Addins and deselect Google Desktop Office Addin
With earlier versions of Excel you have to customise a toolbar and add the Com Addins dialog to it.
Goto View–>Toolbars–>Customise–>Commands tab–>Tools then about halfway down you will find Com Addins, select and drag to the toolbar of your choice.
Then you can uncheck Google Desktop Office addin.


----------

